# Pioneer DVD RW DVR-K17 ATA won't install drivers



## plindgren

I am having a very hard time with my sony vaio with Vista. My cd/dvd rom went out, my husband replaced it but now I cannot download the drivers for this device. I have uninstalled the driver, turned off my computer, waited 5 minutes and rebooted. It initially started to download these drivers but then told me the "device driver was not successfully installed" I need help....how do I get this to download to my computer....Sony does not ehlpe when I go theree


----------



## Deleted090308

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Did you uninstall the CD/DVD drive in Device Manager?

You should do that - then reboot and let Windows detect and reinstall the drive.

Then reboot again.


----------



## uwtis

The following involves changes to the registry and I recommend that you set a System Restore Point.

Then:

1.Click Start -> Run and type: REGEDIT , and hit enter. For Vista, type REGEDIT into the search box and double click to open it).
2. Navigate to –

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

click on this and locate UpperFilters in the right-hand window, (if it exists) right click on this and select Delete and then OK.
3. Under the same Registry Key locate LowerFilters, (if it exists) right click on this and select Delete and then OK.
4. Quit Registry Editor and re-boot the computer, new registry values will be created that will hopefully cure the problem.

After you remove the Upperfilters value and the Lowerfilters value, you may possibly need to re-install your burning software if it doesn't work – but not usually.

uwtis


----------



## capts_lakhs

This is great it worked.


----------



## Heath-Hunter

Hi,
I have Vaio FZ21E, trying to get Vista x64 working with all drivers. I have problems with the current one and downloaded another that claims to be original MSDN image, bla-bla. But here is the problem. I burned the iso image to a DVD and Nero everytime reports failure on verification.
I am trying to find drivers for the DVD R/W Pioneer DVR-K17 with no luck.
Only found a driver from Dell for K17YA, but it refused to install ("Available target is not found").
Can you help ? :sigh:


----------

